# Unhappy with my weight...



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

While I''m very drunk I might as well cut straight to the chase as usually I beat around the bush. I'm 21 and I'm 6'1" and 11 stone. I want to gain 2 stone whether it be muscle and/or fat. I have a small appetite so struggle to eat but give me a diet and a method a of increasing appetite and by hook or by crook I will stick to it. Thanks.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Then you're sorted mate!!!! A large chicken breast with a cup of brown rice 5-6 times a day and you'll see gains fairly lively. At times of boredom replace chicken with 300g of lean steak and rice with a bowl of brown pasta.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Add 3shakes to your current diet-

60gwhey (2scoops)

100g oats

500ml milk

3whole eggs

In each. First thing/dinner time/before bed

And lift some weights ffs


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Then you're sorted mate!!!! A large chicken breast with a cup of brown rice 5-6 times a day and you'll see gains fairly lively. At times of boredom replace chicken with 300g of lean steak and rice with a bowl of brown pasta.


I know it's easy for people to say it's easy to gain weight but when you just cant eat eat you just cant eat. Ive forced myself before but it didn't increase my appetite long term. I need to try something new like working out on empty to increase appetite for rest of day cos atm it just aint happening.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Then you're sorted mate!!!! A large chicken breast with a cup of brown rice 5-6 times a day and you'll see gains fairly lively. At times of boredom replace chicken with 300g of lean steak and rice with a bowl of brown pasta.


And add some greens


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Need some ****ing meat on my bones. Been working out for 2 years. I have the work ethic and fitness. Just not the appetite. How the **** do I get meat on my bones????


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

in the morning 10 x choc biscuits with cup of tea, 83 calories per biscuit for a 830 ckal breakfast

then a mass gainer shake (650 ckals) with 2 table spoons of evoo for a 900 ckal shake

lunch 2 chicken sandwiches, 105 ckals per slice of bread, ckals of chicken depend on how mch you use but it will be about a 800-900 ckals total

snack, snickers bar 300 ckals per bar, very small and easy to east, 2 snickers bars for a 600 ckal snack

post work out whey shake, can put oats, evoo etc if you want, i dont bother though just look to get protien from my whey shakes not ckals

dinner steak or chicken with peas carrots and potatoes, don't know the ckals but i have this dinner 4-5 times a week, pretty much the only part of my bulk that is even approaching clean lol but im like you, tall, ectomorph with a high metabolism, i've gone from 11.5 stone to 13.9 in about a year though and not a lot of fat so am happy with my diet.

also goodfellas do a stuff crust pizza thats a ridiculous 1700 ckals, pretty hard to eat but good for a single meal

also mcdonalds, chips 330 ckals, burger 350 ckals, 1/4 pounder 440 ckals, it's pretty hard to get a meal from there that isn't in excess of 1000 ckals

these are the things that have worked for me, if you're putting on too much fat try and clean it up a bit but it's trial and error, if you're just looking to bulk up and will worry about cutting later then combo up some of the suggestions above and see how you get on, i've got stomach problems and have found these things the easiest way to get my 4000+ ckals a day.

good luck


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Drink 3 of the shakes stated above and try fit a few meals in and train.

If you feel you need to get on a course of steroids


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

There are many facets to BBing or in this instance weight gain that are difficult.....just as weight loss is also inversely difficult. The easiest part of it all is making excuses when you're not willing to do the hard bits. Multiple small meals is the way to do it...and if 6 meals prove too hard...try smaller portions over 8 meals in the day...fellows who are as lean as OP can afford to have a not as good diet to get the calories in. If you're still finding it difficult....then welcome to bodybuilding.


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

I love food. Believe me. And I want to gain weight. I would eat burger after burger until I gained but I just can't physically force it down me until the point it is depressing to shove any more down. I've thought about hypnotism and everything. Just how do you eat when you can't???


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have hardly any apitite in the morning for hours sometimes just can't bare the thought off food but I find shakes help a lot


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> If you feel you need to get on a course of steroids


Which will do exactly nothing if you dont eat :laugh:

Start eating bland carbs like sweet potato, oats, rice and wholemeal bread (These are where all of my carbs come from). And good clean meat such as lean mince, steak, tuna, chicken, turkey etc... and youll soon start to grow. With reguards to appetite work up, just add a single meal a day for a week. When Im bulking up I dont think "Hmm Im hungry I better eat", I think "Its 3-4 hours since my last meal, I better have another meal now or I wont fit in all of my 6 meals for the day" lol.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> I have hardly any apitite in the morning for hours sometimes just can't bare the thought off food but I find shakes help a lot


This means nothing...appetite is not important.....eat. You don't feel like breakfast..so what, eat anyway.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

NorthernNinja said:


> I love food. Believe me. And I want to gain weight. I would eat burger after burger until I gained but I just can't physically force it down me until the point it is depressing to shove any more down. I've thought about hypnotism and everything. Just how do you eat when you can't???


U can't eat because you are telling yourself you can't. When I first started eating more, nearly 600 in excess of my Maintenence I felt sick and full for 3 days but I managed it. By the 4th day I was fine my stomach got use to it. After two weeks I was starving and couldn't wait for my next meal.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Growth hormone peptides supposedly help (I'm yet to dabble)

Anabolic designs ravenous also

EQ

Erm.... Failing that (I said this in another thread) sugary drinks.

Protein shots go down easy peasy if u can afford them

Fat u could just add oil to your shakes!

I know some of that is not the healthiest bit sometimes u got to do what u got to do lol


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> This means nothing...appetite is not important.....eat. You don't feel like breakfast..so what, eat anyway.


I do mate just don't go down comfortably lol but I do force down some grub


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

I would like everything on this thread but it is not letting me, because I appreciate all the help that people are trying to give.

I will give my story although I'm a little bit ****ed. I was always the skinniest throughout school. I went from about 8.5 to 12 stone ish at 6 foot 1 but have always been quite boney and then went back to 11 stone ish. I did 6 weeks of steroids but didnt eat much more so gained stength a lot but not much mass. Now I need to gain 2 stone of mass at least. My appetite is depressingly ****. Please any advice is appreciated, the more the better, eating cookies, protein shakes whatever.

My weight is an issue. It is for most people but maybe I need psychological help? I am boney, Fact. Maybe physical and pyschological help is what I need?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> I do mate just don't go down comfortably lol but I do force down some grub


Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

NorthernNinja said:


> I would like everything on this thread but it is not letting me, because I appreciate all the help that people are trying to give.
> 
> I will give my story although I'm a little bit ****ed. I was always the skinniest throughout school. I went from about 8.5 to 12 stone ish at 6 foot 1 but have always been quite boney and then went back to 11 stone ish. I did 6 weeks of steroids but didnt eat much more so gained stength a lot but not much mass. Now I need to gain 2 stone of mass at least. My appetite is depressingly ****. Please any advice is appreciated, the more the better, eating cookies, protein shakes whatever.
> 
> My weight is an issue. It is for most people but maybe I need psychological help? I am boney, Fact. Maybe physical and pyschological help is what I need?


Do what natty solider suggested. U dnt need help u just need to take on board what ppl are saying. Try it, try it all. If one way don't work, move onto the next.


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Growth hormone peptides supposedly help (I'm yet to dabble)
> 
> Anabolic designs ravenous also
> 
> ...


Health is not really an issue atm I'm 21 and just want to gain weight. If someone said this diet would get you up to 13 stone, no doubt and set it out for mne from breakfast to dinner I would stick to it, but the thought that the effort is in vein makes me not want to.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

NorthernNinja said:


> Health is not really an issue atm I'm 21 and just want to gain weight. If someone said this diet would get you up to 13 stone, no doubt and set it out for mne from breakfast to dinner I would stick to it, but the thought that the effort is in vein makes me not want to.


Someone will do that........................If you pay them


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmm he did say he was drunk...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

NorthernNinja said:


> Health is not really an issue atm I'm 21 and just want to gain weight. If someone said this diet would get you up to 13 stone, no doubt and set it out for mne from breakfast to dinner I would stick to it, but the thought that the effort is in vein makes me not want to.


I would honestly say go for a lucozade, a 50g protein energy shot and a spoonful of olive oil between whatever meals u can muster up if it's really that hard for u! (that's if u don't try the drug route)

Like I said, not the 'ideal' bodybuilding food and will prob get dismissed by the people who think they are being healthy but your getting plenty of balanced cals with my method above.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd pay for a good diet plan which could get me good quick results


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> I'd pay for a good diet plan which could get me good quick results


No results will be as quick as u want!


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Someone will do that........................If you pay them


Then I will do it. I will get a private nutritionist because 2 years will power and 6 weeks steroids hasn't done a great deal. Ive gone from 8.5 stone to 11 stone but I'm still boney and at 6'1 need to weight 2 stone more at least. Don't care what anyone says 8.5 stone at 6'1 is down to poor genetics. Money isn't an issue. I will pay my last dime on [physcal and pyschological help until I'm happy woth my weight.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If High GI foods are bad for people who gain weight easily, could they be good for people who can't gain weight/have no appetite ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

NorthernNinja said:


> Then I will do it. I will get a private nutritionist because 2 years will power and 6 weeks steroids hasn't done a great deal. Ive gone from 8.5 stone to 11 stone but I'm still boney and at 6'1 need to weight 2 stone more at least. Don't care what anyone says 8.5 stone at 6'1 is down to poor genetics. Money isn't an issue. I will pay my last dime on [physcal and pyschological help until I'm happy woth my weight.


Paying someone will not sort out your appetite or crap genetics though will it ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

NorthernNinja said:


> Then I will do it. I will get a private nutritionist because 2 years will power and 6 weeks steroids hasn't done a great deal. Ive gone from 8.5 stone to 11 stone but I'm still boney and at 6'1 need to weight 2 stone more at least. Don't care what anyone says 8.5 stone at 6'1 is down to poor genetics. Money isn't an issue. I will pay my last dime on [physcal and pyschological help until I'm happy woth my weight.


Before u pay somebody - take a look in rick89 and ewens journal, rick in particular has put on some serious weight from 8 stone I think


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> If High GI foods are bad for people who gain weight easily, could they be good for people who can't gain weight/have no appetite ?


Gi is bollox though mate


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

NorthernNinja said:


> Health is not really an issue atm I'm 21 and just want to gain weight. If someone said this diet would get you up to 13 stone, no doubt and set it out for mne from breakfast to dinner I would stick to it, but the thought that the effort is in vein makes me not want to.


This diet will get you upto 13 stone easily and beyond... becuase its my diet and Im over 16 stone.

Meal 1 - Oats (100g) semi skimmed milk and Shake (80g protein content, zero carbs, 5g creatine)

Meal 2 - 4 slices of wholemeal bread (small loaf) 200g of tuna (can add cottage cheese too if you want)

Meal 3 - 300g of steak and 80g of long grain rice

Meal 4 - 100g sweet potato, 300g of chicken and fill the rest of your plate with vegetables (broc, carrot, peas, cauliflower)

Meal 5 - Post workout Shake (80g protein content, zero carbs, 5g creatine)

Meal 6 - Any meat you want (2-300g) with a slice of wholemeal bread

Sometimes rice gets boring, or bread does... So I sub in cous cous or something similar. You can use spices/ light sauces to liven your meals up.

Macros somewhere around 250g carbs, 350g protein, 40g fat. Kcal ~ 4200 I *think *, its a while since I worked it all out. Either way I still grow from it, and from my username Ive never touched gear. I was 10.5 stone when I was 18, being 6 3" I was a right bag of bones and never ate. You can do it, its well within your reach. Nail your diet before thinking about an AAS. A friend of mine has put on 13lbs of lean body mass in the past 5 months eating very similar to me as we eat together alot of the time.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

He can't eat that though lol, his appetite us sh1t!!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> He can't eat that though lol, his appetite us sh1t!!


Read what I quoted  Good luck northerninja!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Read what I quoted  Good luck northerninja!


Lol my comment still stands  solider!!


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Paying someone will not sort out your appetite or crap genetics though will it ?


I don't know. My genetics are both a blessing and a curse. I'm really good at sports, I have great co-ordination and quite athletic but very y skinny. It is hard to explain if you put me in a room with 200 people my height _(6'1) I would be the lightest and boniest but not the weakest. I would happily give up my talents for 2 stone more mass. I consciously tried to eat more for two years and then stopped and my appetite didnt increase long term and I deflate really quickly. If you knowe me you would understand. I just think hypnotism, working out on an empty stomach like sumo wresltlers; anything may be worth a try...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You want some fast carbs in that PWO shake natty solider


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GHRP-6


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

U drank ur 3 shakes yet...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Growth hormone peptides supposedly help (I'm yet to dabble)
> 
> Anabolic designs ravenous also
> 
> ...


They protein injections are much cheeper mate.


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> This diet will get you upto 13 stone easily and beyond... becuase its my diet and Im over 16 stone.
> 
> Meal 1 - Oats (100g) semi skimmed milk and Shake (80g protein content, zero carbs, 5g creatine)
> 
> ...


I wish I could like this a thousand times. I'm just going to stick to it. If I don't get up to 13 stone I don't if I do I do. I've done AAS but didn't make as much effort with my diet as when I wasn;'t and fpr some reason my sex drive decreased a lot. Anyway, I promise I will stick to this. Unhappy and time to change...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If you don't get to 13 stone, I reckon you should sue solider !

Add some fast carbs to the post workout shake. Personally, I like a couple of bananas. You could use dextrose or some other sugar if you wanted. Anything here really

cocopops is the champions favourite


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

I will video tape me eating nattysoldiers diet. I swear if anyone could eat that and not get up to 13 stone it would be me. Lol. My **** metabolism. I think I have eaten more than that, I ate til my 14 stone friend got stomach cramps lol and I was OK but I will keep trying.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If you don't gain, double the carbs


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

My diet is lean gains really, so gains without becoming a fatty as the carbs are quite conservative. If your not bothered about putting some fat on just eat everything you see :thumbup1:


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Ravenous, really helping me get in the cals and added benefits for digestive health


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

You have to find foods that are dense in calories.

Here is a few examples I use to smash in the calories when I either A: Don't have time to eat a proper meal, B: Not that hungry

As people have mentioned one of the best ways is to have a shake, 400ML of milk, 2 scoops peanut butter, 100g instant oats/normal oats if you got blender, tablespoon of olive oil, 2 scoops of whey

This is about 1000 calories, from the sounds of your weight, if you had one of these in the morning and one at night you would barely need to eat much during the day.

I would try to avoid cottage cheese, it's a lot of food for only 200 calories, you want dense proteins like mince

Second one I use is home made protein bars.

Think it was a recipe on here I discovered and it works fecking wonders!

(Not my recipe, no idea whos either but it works a charm)

236g Honey (I just use one tub from Asda, 1 pound)

226g peanut butter (Whatever kind you like, organic/natural if clean eating)

90g oats (Make sure they are normal oats from supermarket not instant/powdered!)

120g Protein powder (Any type, flavoured if you want but I use unflavoured and tastes amazing)

Put the Honey and peanut butter in a bowl and stick in microwave for about 90 seconds, won't look like mixture but give it a stir and it will go into a thick liquidy type stuff.

Throw in the oats and protein powder, then mix vigoruously for a few minutes, add in some water if it's too dry, i always add a little)

Once you got at a good texture, just get a baking tray and put some tinfoil on it and spread the mixture out, make it square if you can so easy to divide.

This is personal preference, but I melt chocolate and cover the top of it in it. (Melt the chocolate in a bowl over a pan of simmering water, dont make mistake i did and microwave first!)

Leave to set in fridge for about 30 minutes.

Bam, home made protein bars at a fraction of the price, cut into around 12 bars and each gives AROUND:

17g protein

22g carbs

13g fats

300 calories each (Just an estimate I modified the original recipe to add more protein, but not hard to figure out on your own modified)

You can add anything you like as well, sometimes I put in grounded up nuts as well to add some more to it, tasted like a snickers with the chocolate on it but has 17g of protein, amazing!

Here is a pic:










If you don't care about the weight your putting on just smash in everything, guzzle down milk by the galon!


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

I think a large part of your issue is psychological and getting bogged down in macro's, glycemic index scores, and weighing food when your 6ft 1 and 11 stone is unneccessary and frankly will exacerbate your obsession .

Keep it simple. You are human so if whatever you eat now makes you 11 stone then a very simple approach of just adding one more meal a day and only ever drinking milk must have the consequence of adding body weight unless you go and expend the extra calories consumed.

People with fast metabolisms and skinny frames , "hard gainers" - were advised to try training in a certain way - brief , low reps, compound exercises, plenty of rest days , have you researched this ? I think authors such as Stuart McRobert and Robery Kennedy cover it. Its conservative training, unsexy and their writings promote a conservative attiude in your expectations from training so it doesn't sell magazines but it works. I gained over 10 stone naturally between the ages of about 18 and 21/22 through forced eating and training with a broadly "hard gainer" style. Admittedly I was a fat cnut but for a young natty I was a strong fat cnut.

A personal view that appears to be held by me alone in the world is that the consumption of large amounts of protein is counter productive for weight gain and the need for large amounts is grossly exaggerated. I see absolutely no change in anything whatsoever from increasing my protein intake. Not strength , not weight gain. All that happens is my missus gets on her high horse about telling her well in advance when I want to use the bathroom.

You don't appear to have mentioned in the thread if there could be any lifestyle factors that could contribute to your problem. Are there any other hobbies you pursue that are aerobic ? Do you have a manual job ? Have you got a 6 day a week volume approach to training because you made the mistake of reading ****e in bodybuilding mags ? Do you take recreational drugs or go on massive benders on a Friday night and not eat again till Sunday ?

Back when I was a young un (and I am not advocating you do this as I have absolutely no idea of the side effects ) I knew competitive bodybuilders who took a drug called periactin in the off season to increase appetite. Its an antihistamine. Tried it once - drowsiness is a big side effect.


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

I was skinny at school but put on 5 stone in 4 years, the main reason was 6 pints of semi-skimmed a day.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

As someone else has already said, try GHRP 6 - after a shot of that you will be ramming food down for about half hour.

Alternatively maybe you should look into smoking weed every day, this will give you the munchies and make you eat loads more, on the flip side it may fukc up your life


----------

